# Female in distress!



## MissMolsonIndy (11 Aug 2004)

Howdy. 
I can't believe I'm actually doing this...but I'm in need of some information. 
I'm trying to locate a military base, or perhaps even a military basic training school in Chilliwack, BC, but the only hits I can get are regarding the military base that closed in 1995. 
Could anybody provide me with any information as to the location of where such a school might be in Chilliwack, or a number I could call for further information?

Your efforts wouldn't go unappreciated.

Lindsay


----------



## D-n-A (11 Aug 2004)

I'm assuming your trying to get this info so you can see a friend's grad parade there?

Theres a small base there still, the training thats going on there right now for the basic training is on the RCMP Pacific Region Training Centre(something like that). I don't know the   address for it but, to get to the base drive down Vedder Road when you see the tank turn onto the adjoining road its on. You should see a large piece of property surrounded by a chainlink fence drive down untill you see the entrance and turn in. 

If you need more specific directions just ask.


----------



## JBP (11 Aug 2004)

Hello,

It seems your question has already been answered, but if you need anymore info, maybe this will help...

http://www.army.dnd.ca/39CBG_HQ/contact.htm

Joe


----------



## ags281 (12 Aug 2004)

Area Support Unit Chilliwack is still out there, but it is no longer a base. While most of the base was divided up between other groups (RCMP being the biggest) a few areas were kept as DND property and are used by the reserves and cadets for training. 

Phone number for the recruiting centre: 1-800-856-8488

You could also try contacting the various reserve units around the lower mainland.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (12 Aug 2004)

Hey, 

Thanks a lot, guys. I really appreciate it. And, no...graduation ceremonies just aren't my bag. I'm actually going out there to do a little somethin' somethin' dirty with the Canadian Military. 

Take it easy, and have a great night!


----------



## RCA (12 Aug 2004)

186 hits and no takers. Interesting

 Are you going to make the guys who gave you direction regret it, or is this a good "dirty"?


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2004)

I hope shes not throwing mud at our troops.

Or she could be a new breed of enemy force.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Aug 2004)

Heck, I'll bite;

Since you implied that you would be doing "dirty things" with multiple members of the Canadian Forces, does that mean you're a shack rat or a prostitute?


----------



## JBP (12 Aug 2004)

Combat_Medic,

Man, your my hero! It's the first thing I thought of but I didn't want to say it! Although that may not necessarily be the case, you never know. Why else would she say something like that? "Trolling" perhaps!  

LOL...

Joe

There's an old saying, "Put a flag over her face and f*cker' for your country!"....

I suppose that might have meaning here! LOL..
Just kidding really, no disrespect to the lady, her own personal business is her own!


----------



## Scott (12 Aug 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Heck, I'll bite;
> 
> Since you implied that you would be doing "dirty things" with multiple members of the Canadian Forces, does that mean you're a shack rat or a prostitute?



BAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

OMFG, I fell of my chair!!


----------



## Inch (12 Aug 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I hope shes not throwing mud at our troops.
> 
> Or she could be a new breed of enemy force.



You kill me man, you really do.  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2004)

Combat_Medic thats exactly what I was thinking..


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Aug 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Combat_Medic thats exactly what I was thinking..



Hmph, I said it first in the Moderator's forum.  If it wasn't for combat_medic I woulda said it here...


----------



## Infanteer (12 Aug 2004)

MissMolsonIndy, do I know you from somewhere....


----------



## Marine837M (12 Aug 2004)

Perhaps she is just fishing....well you know... for someone new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I reckon she is testing the water.....

sounds nice though....

Marine837M


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2004)

> CNN
> .......and in other news a 19 year old female was caught on tape in a Canadian Forces training area, charges to follow.



 :blotto:


----------



## combat_medic (12 Aug 2004)

Michael: I thought you were avoiding posting it because of your gentlemanly nature.


----------



## Pugnacious (12 Aug 2004)

Maybe she is joining up, and needs her kit...that's cool. ;D

P.


----------



## Marine837M (12 Aug 2004)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ....Funny mate...!!!!!!

Marine837M


----------



## ags281 (12 Aug 2004)

Hmm... I can see this going nowhere fast.



			
				RCA said:
			
		

> 186 hits and no takers. Interesting
> 
> Are you going to make the guys who gave you direction regret it, or is this a good "dirty"?



Looks like people around here get very excited when they see a title like "Female in distress!" and have to look 

Can't see why anyone would regret it. The info given out is all readily available in the public domain and could be found faster than posting on this forum (phone number on recruiting posters everywhere, website via google, directions by looking at a street map of Chilliwack which marks clearly all DND property)

PS: Holy crap, in the short time it took to type this three other posts were made. Insane.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Aug 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Michael: I thought you were avoiding posting it because of your gentlemanly nature.



You bring out the worst in me, what can I say!


----------



## Pugnacious (12 Aug 2004)

I'm sure the RCMP out at the base can take care of themselves.

Also wouldn't it be funny if her dad was the base commander? DOH! 

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Also wouldn't it be funny if her dad was the base commander? DOH!
> Cheers!
> P.



Career going well..... Career stops!


----------



## kmcc (13 Aug 2004)

oh my.. *ahem*  :

my virgin ears...*ahem* eyes? ^-^


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

You boys sure know how to make a grown woman blush...

Haha. Hoodrats. 

I'll have you know that I'm very sophisticated for a lady my age...

So are we all going to wreak havoc on the Chilliwack Military Base, or what?


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2004)

Aye, but you still haven't answered for us the question of what your intentions are once you get to Chilliwack. Are you some sort of enemy infiltrator? Or do you have more noble intentions..........? 

Cheers


----------



## mclipper (13 Aug 2004)

New Regimental Groundsheet!   LOL   Sophisticated lady!    : :blotto:


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> I'm sure the RCMP out at the base can take care of themselves.



Are you sure about that, kiddo? Never underestimate the power of a woman...


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that, kiddo? Never underestimate the power of a woman...



SHE IS AN INFILTRATOR


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Aug 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the power of a woman...



Do you know any?  And if so, why would they hang around an immature little girlie like you?

Shall we lock this up soon?


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2004)

Given that the info desired was dispensed in quick time I would say that a lock is called for............

It has been fun......

Cheers


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

No need to be hasty, I did nothing more than inquire.

I've recently taken an interest in the Canadian Military, and I require volunteer hours, as it applies to my degree. 

For those of you with your shields up, no offence taken; for the rest,..I look forward to getting to know a few faces around here.


----------



## mclipper (13 Aug 2004)

Sure....you can volunteer.   :  I'm not sure what sort of credit you'll get for it though.   ???  Your previous posts have led me to believe that you merely want to be (or at least be treated as  >) a groundsheet.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

better to support the forces then trash them. Good stuff.

Wouldn't hurt to go an extra step and sign up for a few years.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

No, their posts have led you to believe that...

I was just having a little fun.

Like I said, no offence taken. 

I've settled on a double major in Political Science and International Relations, and they evaluate your application to the program in light of the work experience/further readings completed within the area of study. Surely it's applicable. The Military is a form of government structure.

Why do I sense hostility?


----------



## mclipper (13 Aug 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm actually going out there to do a little somethin' somethin' dirty with the Canadian Military.



hmmmm.  I think that was your quote.  That pretty much started it all.  What did you expect the response to be?  I'm not saying that going out there to raise morale is a bad thing......   Hostile....I don't see that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

Maybe big brother is watching and sent his little sister to spy on us.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2004)

G'day from Australia Ms Molson. 

If ya got any questions about Army life here the Lucky Country, get back to me ;D .

There is plenty of good personnel here on this site, and seriously if ya got any questions, I am sure they'll help ya out.

Meanwhile if ya wanna have a squizz on the army here try www.army.gov.au or where I live now www.ourshire.com.au or where I am posted at yr's end www.bribie.com.au


enjoy,

Wes


----------



## ags281 (13 Aug 2004)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> I've settled on a double major in Political Science and International Relations, and they evaluate your application to the program in light of the work experience/further readings completed within the area of study. Surely it's applicable. The Military is a form of government structure.



UBC?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Aug 2004)

Ok folks, let's take it easy here... Having fun with new users is ok (esp. given the "provocative" nature of her original posts) but there's no need to get nasty...


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

ags281 said:
			
		

> UBC?



Soon to be. What about yourself?


----------



## D-n-A (13 Aug 2004)

What kind of volunteer job are you hoping to get at ASU Chilliwack? Maybe you should de a bit of research/inquiring before you go there and ask for a job.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (13 Aug 2004)

Sorry, maybe I should clarify...

I only asked about Chilliwack because a friend of mine is giving "basic training" to youngsters, and I had wanted to stop in and say hey.

I'd say something provocative, but I wouldn't want to stir up a heated battle.

As for putting in volunteer hours, I'll probably just stick to something a little closer to home. I'm sure there wouldn't be too much for me to do in Chilliwack. Any ideas?


----------



## nbk (13 Aug 2004)

This thread is hilarious. Good old Army.ca  

Why don't you ask your friend where the base is or get him/her to give you a ride?

Don't worry about stirring up a heated battle, people are pretty nonconfrontational on this site.


----------

